# Stuffed Grouse



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

One of my favorite recipes for those blue or ruffed grouse left in the freezer from the season:

1 onion cubed
1 apple cubed
2 garlic cloves minced
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup honey
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all the ingredients together and stuff each grouse full of mixture. Place grouse in pan and place remaining mixture around grouse eveningly. Add some butter to increase moisture in the finished product! Bake for 40-45 minutes at 375.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Finished product -


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Superutahfragilistic!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm just impressed that I'm not the only one left who saves, feathers, and eats the whole grouse and not just the breast.------SS


----------

